# sexing my plant help



## Deception (Jun 9, 2014)

Hello guy I need help determing if my plant is a male or female  here are some photos 

View attachment 20140609_120726.jpg


View attachment 20140609_120722.jpg


View attachment 20140609_120659.jpg


View attachment 20140609_120654.jpg


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 9, 2014)

Those are all male nads. :cry:

The ones in the first pick look like they're ready to open soon.

If that's your only plant, it might be fun just to let it grow (as long as it is your only plant) and watch the pods open and the pollen drop. Kind of a neat thing. When they first open, put a small piece of black paper or cloth under one of the pods and tap it. You will be amazed at the amount of pollen that a single pod can hold. Nature is pretty cool.


----------



## Deception (Jun 9, 2014)

Darn :`(

Yuh its my only plant  well I guess on to my next couple of seeds  im more knowledgeable now.


----------



## MR1 (Jun 9, 2014)

Me personally ,I would get rid of it now before it drops pollen because unless you clean your space thoroughly after, your next crop may get seeded.


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 9, 2014)

That's a good point. And, true. I always clean my room thoroughly between crops just for gp.


----------



## Deception (Jun 9, 2014)

Well guys thnx for the advice il have a couple more seed of this purple widow


----------



## MR1 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hackerman, I just hate extra work,I guess you could call me lazy. Sorry about the male.


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 9, 2014)

Yeah, it's a fun hobby for me. I am always doing stuff that I don't really need to do. LOL


----------



## Jaxs (Jul 11, 2019)

sorry it just has balls coming


----------

